# Drilling in the Badlands/Act Now



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Received this today and he is right. If the sensitive parts of the Badlands are destroyed by drilling activity we can only blame ourselves. Maybe you live out of state but you recreate in the ND Badlands. Then you have a dog in this fight too. Let them know politely how you feel.



> You guys need to email the gov about this ASAP, like TODAY. These are the five that make up the State Land Board and will ultimately decide the fate of state lands subject to mineral/oil development in the state owned portion of our Badlands. We need YOU to express your opinions TODAY. We need to let them know that we do not want oil development in sensitive areas. Even a two sentence email will help. DO IT!!!


 Copy, paste and email to :

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

And take a minute to email this message to a few friends.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A little involvement goes a long way.

http://www.inforum.com/event/search/ord ... s/Badlands


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bulletmaker said:


> what part is more sencitive than any other part???? I don't mind if they drill and thisnk they should. I just want a buried pipeline from the wells and the roads they built removed. the well that is pumping can be 3 miles away becausee of the directional drilling they are doing. This is more animal activist and humane society trying to force their adjenda on other people
> Look at the High Fence it was the humane societies and animal activists that wanted it stopped just to control the livleyhood of others. If something is so bad that it makes you cry and doesn't bother others then look away.. Some people think hunting is cruel look at the other side. it supplies food and exercise and something better than processed food. but someone wants it stopped because thier feeling are hurt. it is time to smell the bacon cooking


You know, there is a guy by the name of marksman on Fishingbuddy who feels pretty much the same way as you. On one hand, as stated in the title of YOUR Fishingbuddy thread, you think a rancher who speaks out against all the oil activity and the damage it's causing to wildlife habitat is a treehugger, and here, in another thread, you state that farmers and ranchers are the best stewards of the land. Kind of hypocritical if you ask me.

I don't like what is happening out west. Does that make me a treehugger? I understand some of it is necessary, but not the complete anhilation of the grasslands. That is what a lot of SPORTSMAN are trying to ensure doesn't happen, not treehuggers as you call them.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

AdamFisk said:


> I don't like what is happening out west. Does that make me a treehugger? I understand some of it is necessary, but not the complete anhilation of the grasslands. That is what a lot of SPORTSMAN are trying to ensure doesn't happen, not treehuggers as you call them.


Exactly, It seems to me some of our elected leaders are wanting to turn the development in the west to a NASCAR race. We need to slow down.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I don't like what is happening out west. Does that make me a treehugger? I understand some of it is necessary, but not the complete anhilation of the grasslands. That is what a lot of SPORTSMAN are trying to ensure doesn't happen, not treehuggers as you call them.


Exactly, It seems to me some of our elected leaders are wanting to turn the development in the west to a NACAR race. We need to slow down.[/quote]

X 2 :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think anyone is saying stop drilling bulletmaker. What they are saying is sort of like a parent saying to their child "stop running with your eyes closed".


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang, their class warfare is winning, our eyes have been closed since the 90's in Anwar and our dependance is growing and growing on the middle east. Drill, baby drill!

"First remove God and Religion from the Society. Second, *wage Class Warfare* of Proletariat Masses against the rich. Soon, Capitalism will be destroyed to be replaced with Communism ."
Karl Marx.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Get real :eyeroll:

The roads to the wells will not/can not be removed. Those pumping wells need to be checked on and maintained. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "First remove God and Religion from the Society. Second, wage Class Warfare of Proletariat Masses against the rich. Soon, Capitalism will be destroyed to be replaced with Communism ."
> Karl Marx.


I hope you were not throwing me in with that crowd because I think you and I would agree on that. All I was saying was slow down so we don't make mistakes and cause needless damage. I'm not saying stop drilling, I am simply saying do it in an organized manner and with a plan.
I agree that we need to drill. Now if someone could help me with this. The other day I was reading that we export more oil to Japan and China than we import. Does anyone know if that is true or not?



> Drill, baby drill!


 Ya, I like her to. We sure would have been better off if Obama had lost and McDuffus was vice president for president Palin.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

zogman said:


> Get real :eyeroll:
> 
> The roads to the wells will not/can not be removed. Those pumping wells need to be checked on and maintained. :bop:


Why bother.

He supposedly doesn't lower his standards to converse with "outsiders". :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a novel idea.  No, really. Lets try pull this together. I think we have an opportunity for some agreement here. There has to be because I find myself agreeing with multiple points from multiple people. 
First:


> The roads to the wells will not/can not be removed. Those pumping wells need to be checked on and maintained


I think if we stop and think we will all agree that's right.
Second:


> Drill, baby drill!


 I also think we all would support that, but combine it with number three.
Three:


> All I was saying was slow down so we don't make mistakes and cause needless damage. I'm not saying stop drilling, I am simply saying do it in an organized manner and with a plan.


Nothing wrong with planning right? Right?????? 
Four:


> the Caribou increased when oil moved in


Yes they did. I will admit being suckered on that one back in the days when it was built. People told me it would destroy the Porcupine Carivou herd, and I was dumb enough to believe them. However, I think it was regulations and pressure that made them build such a technologically advanced pipeline. I was impressed when I seen it, and I think the Porcupine herd has increased by something close to 50%. I don't think the pipeline caused that, but it certainly didn't hurt.

Like I said I goofed on the Alaska pipeline and will admit when I am wrong. It is not nearly as huge as I thought either. Pictures often scewed the perspective. Here is what I seen:


----------



## Maz (Feb 24, 2009)

The development of oil resources owned by the state will be detrimental to wildlife. We don't need the money right now and that oil is going anywhere. Certainly there are parcels that can be drilled without adversely impacting delicate populations of wildlife. However, there are a large number of tracts that should NOT be drilled upon unless there is a guarantee of no surface disruption. I have spent the last three weeks reading and talking to people about the oil industry. No one can find ANY record of a well permit being denied for environmental reasons. NONE- ZERO, since the discovery of oil at the Clarence Iverson ranch in Tioga in 1951.

The state of ND is swimming in cash. We don't need the money. The trust fund for public schools has over $2 BILLION dollars. Preservation of our natural wilderness areas is as important as the money. Even Wayne Sanstead, Supt of Public Instruction, agrees that the educational value of pristine wilderness is greater than the monetary value.

I was at the Land Board meeting last Friday (recorded the whole thing) and can tell you that the Land Board is going to make a gargantuan effort to lease every chunk of state minerals in their control. The Gov, AG, SOS, State Treasurer don't seem to give a shi- about impact on wildlife. Sure, they give it a little lip service, but their actions do not match the words.

If the Land Board and Industrial Commission are allowed to control the process, you can say good bye to some of the best habitat for mule deer, sage grouse, bighorns, and pronghorns, along with a host of other species.

We need to stay engaged or our badlands will be destroyed, just like the White Earth Valley. Your support is critical.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Plainsman said:


> I hope you were not throwing me in with that crowd because I think you and I would agree on that.


No way! And we do agree.



Plainsman said:


> The other day I was reading that we export more oil to Japan and China than we import. Does anyone know if that is true or not?


Gibson is recognized as one of the leading Consultants on oil, the following is a 2009 article: http://www.gravmag.com/imports.shtml Not sure if the article answers your question for 2012, in 2009 it was Canada. Did the article cover refined or crude oil?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is one of those times where I can put myself in a position of sharing many of your concerns. Maz, I must say you had an excellent post. From a conservation standpoint I think we need a more organized plan, we need to slow down, money isn't everything in the equation for quality of life, and conservation of oil means saving some for tomorrow also.

I'm not real upset about importing from Arab countries. Perhaps I am selfish to look at it this way, but from a security standpoint I say burn theirs first and save ours. We can sell them some back at twice the rate we buy now. :laugh:


----------

